# Congressional Republicans move to gut D.C. laws



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

About time DC was put in it's place when it comes to guns.



> On Tuesday, Sen. Marco Rubio (R-Fla.), reintroduced a bill to repeal the District's gun-control laws, which are among the most restrictive in the nation. Under one provision in Rubio's bill, police in the nation's capital would have to drop tight controls on who is allowed to carry a gun outside a home. Instead, the city would be compelled to issue concealed-carry permits to any resident or visitor who meets the most basic criteria.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/dc-politics/with-obama-leaving-republicans-target-dcs-gun-laws-abortion-funding-assisted-suicide-and-marijuana/2017/01/18/fd4eed14-dda0-11e6-918c-99ede3c8cafa_story.html?utm_term=.aea885ff5cc5


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Taking our country back one law at a time!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Half of D.C. Is absolutely nuts with violent crime.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Half of D.C. Is absolutely nuts with violent crime.


The other half are the victims...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Other than in the tourist traps, like the mall and memorials, all else is trouble in the periphery.

I spent quite a bit of time there, in the patent office and the museums.

I stayed in college park and drove in every day.

Each trip, I stayed at the same place, easier to find my way into the center of town.

Left my plane at Dulles, and took a rental in.

As stated before, I carried a Walther 380 all the time, never needed it.

These visits were over 25 years ago, I can imagine how much more it has devolved.

It is not a place I care to visit again, been there five times, a week or two each time.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I lived, worked and went to school in the district for four years. Some sections were way better than others, but this was the mid to late eighties. And I never carried even when work took me into the slums. Yeah, young and stupid.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> I lived, worked and went to school in the district for four years. Some sections were way better than others, but this was the mid to late eighties. And I never carried even when work took me into the slums. Yeah, young and stupid.


The first time I was there I was told the secret...

Just pretend that DC is the capital of some Sh!thole 3rd world country, and you won't be disappointed...

That tip greatly reduced my stress level.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Ended up there when we finally left New Orleans after Katrina. Stayed at the National Guard building behind the baseball field. Got free tickets to a game. Got out of there three days later to stay with my dad.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Spent time in and out of DC. It is an amazing place to see. But it is so liberal. And no madder how bad things get for the people they keep blaming everyone else.
I hope they can take charge. DC has for the most part ignored the Supreme court over and over on 2nd rights.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a family member who lives and works in DC. He specifically left for the whole inauguration event. He wasn't a trump supporter so that may be part of it, but honestly I think he was worried about how bad things were going to get.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

that was a landmark gun rights decision that forced CCW laws onto Washington DC - trouble is they more or less ignored it and bastardized the whole issue .... a couple of CCW licenses were issued to the select few ($$$$$$) and everyone else denied ...


----------

